# First Time Dog Owner - Help



## Cosmo (Dec 21, 2011)

We are planning on getting a Havanese puppy from a reputable breeder. Since we have no experience, at first we thought you just go to a nearby pet store and pick out a puppy. After educating ourselves a bit and learning about puppy mills we realized breeders are the best route. However there are so many breeders it is hard to pick one. We live in NY and are willing to travel (by car) up to 3-3.5 hours away. Can anyone recommend a great breeder? 
Thank You


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Cosmo said:


> We are planning on getting a Havanese puppy from a reputable breeder. Since we have no experience, at first we thought you just go to a nearby pet store and pick out a puppy. After educating ourselves a bit and learning about puppy mills we realized breeders are the best route. However there are so many breeders it is hard to pick one. We live in NY and are willing to travel (by car) up to 3-3.5 hours away. Can anyone recommend a great breeder?
> Thank You


Attached are links to a few older discussions about breeders in the NY area. Hope they help. I'm sure there are some members who have more current information and will direct you. Good luck.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6961&highlight=breeders+York

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9298


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Check with the Havanese Club of America and their breeder referral.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Congrats , I bet you're excited. Here's some reading for first time owners. 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Do your research not only on breeders, but especially on training. The first year of puppyhood is rough. You will definitely learn lots of patience and learn how to lay back and not let the small things get on your nerves. My experience :biggrin1:


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

awww congratulations! I just got my first dog in September and it's one of the most wonderful experiences of my life. Enjoy!


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice. There are two breeders that have caught our attention Mt. Breeze and Avonlea. Does anyone have any experience with with these breeders?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't have any experience with these breeders, but I went to the Avonlea website and one of our members is the mom of the four in the picture on the homepage (just above the warning sigh). Her name is Laurief and you could pm her.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have personally met Steve and Alice Lawrence of Fuzzy Farm they are in NW CT and are famous for corded Havanese, also Pulis. They have over 30 years of experience and are really, really great people. I believe Steve is also a judge. They don't have a website, you'd have to call or email.


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for your input !


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You can also check out this website. This is the local havanese breed club.

http://dvhc.homestead.com/breederef.html


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 21, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> You can also check out this website. This is the local havanese breed club.
> 
> http://dvhc.homestead.com/breederef.html


Glad to see Mt Breeze in the site. We are getting out boy Cosmo from Sandy @ Mt Breeze. We are picking him up in late March! :whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very Happy for you!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------

